# Good Luck Alexia for Egg Collection 08/11



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Alexia for EC honey   

*Fingers crossed for am egg tastic result for u and ur recipient

Love Emxx

PS enjoy ur medication free day!!*


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

I will second that....GOOD LUCK HUN......
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

And I will third that!!!

You will feel like you on holiday tonight with no injections to do!!!

Good luck hun. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks ladies......drug free day today....Woohooooo!!!!  That trigger was a bugger!!! It bloody hurt!!   but all worth it!!!
Going up to London tonight so stay with mother-in-law as she lives on the other side of the bridge so will only take 10 mins to get to clinic. Have to be there for 7.30 and am in for e/c at 9.30!!!!
BRING IT ON!!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Lots of positive vibes for you for EC Alexia

      
     
    
   
  
 
​


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodluck​
Hope it all goes well for u tomorrow,So excited to hear how u get on,Hope u have lots and lots of eggs enough for u and ur recipiant to be happy  Also enjoy the happy gas iam sooo jealous knowing ur having that and iam not lol  good stuff i say.Let us no a.s.a.p how things went goodluck!

Love kelly


----------

